# Taxidermy Items For Sale



## chris_kreiner

I am in the process to closing shop to continue with my outdoor production so I am selling all of my taxidermy tools and supplies. I don't have photos of everything yet however I have had this studio for 6 years and have tools and supplies for mammels and fish, never did much in the way of birds. Here is a list and a couple photos of items I am selling.

Mountable Life-Size Coyote Skin - Green $50 OBO
Lifetone Laquer Paints 8oz bottles- To many colors to list. $5 per bottle
T-Pin's Large and Small
Knifes and Sharpeners
Paper Mache
Wash Basin with Faucet $75 OBO
Salt Rack $25
Small Bear Rug Shell Form - Closed Mouth $35
Deer and Fish Forms
Pashe Single Stage Air Brush w/ 8 bottles $100

Red Fox Mount $350 OBO









Large and Small Mouth Fish Mounts w/ Base $150 OBO









Dryer coverted into a tumbler $45









Desk with Custom Made Mounting Stand $65









Probably have a ton of items that I am missing so if there is something you are looking for let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

I urge you to think twice about selling your shop tools! 

I had a "Better offer" and 6 months later it didn't work out. SO GLAD I never sold off my shop tools. Just saying, always have a plan "B".


----------



## chris_kreiner

Ya I've been thinking this over and I'm done. I've had a lot of great customers but my full time job is taking it's toll and I've lost my passion for the art. Without the passion I just don't feel comfortable that I can put out the quality work that I used to. I've only got a couple heads left that I sub-contracted out, because I know the guy working on them is better than I am and I want the customers to be completely satisfied with what they are getting back. I used to have confidence in what I was producing but I've started to slip and I don't want to start taking the name of being a hack.


----------



## yoopernut

Chris it takes a HELL of a guy to do and say what you have just said.. I respect that from you. I wish people in my trade (flooring) would do the same unfortunately that doesent happen and they produce CRAP jobs for people and undercut prices of a good honest person... The world has become a tough place to make a living anymore but just by the pictures of what you have posted here it certainly looks like you had taken alot of PRIDE in the work you have done... Take Care


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Yeah, he's right.

A lot of people would just undercut the price and churn out junk. They're easy to spot by how much they charge.

Still I'd keep the essential tools if for no other reason than to do your own stuff...for a change!

Wish you the best.


----------



## chris_kreiner

Thanks guys!!


----------



## HTC

I am sorry to hear this Chris. 

I will have to find someone new now....if you hear of anyone good that takes cash let me know.


----------



## waterfowl-artist

Chris
Ive been doing taxidermy for 23 years full time ! Every once in a while I suffer burn out and it takes everything I have to get in the shop and work ! This is my only job, so I cant imagine how it feels to have another one on top of this ! Step back, take a break and give it a little time (maybe a couple of months), and try it again ! Dont give it up, as in my opinion , this is the greatest job I ever had ! I work Saturday and Sunday all Winter, and Summer so I have time to take off and hunt when I want ! Its kinda nice being your own boss too !


----------

